#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Antena AF-5G23-S45 distância limite em ptp

## nuneseverton

Bom dia a todos,

Alguém saberia informar qual a distância limite para estabelecer um enlace com rádios airFiberX AF-5X utilizando antenas AF-5G23-S45?

Pretendo montar enlace de 13km com estes equipamentos.


Obrigado.

Everton Nunes
Aux. Técnico - LCR

----------


## nuneseverton

O rádio airFiberX AF-5X, pelo o que pesquisei, é indicado para enlaces de até 200km, desta forma, pode-se considerar que todas as antenas indicadas para uso com este rádio podem ser usada em enlaces com essa distância?

Obrigado.

----------


## fhayashi

Bom, ferramenta para simular tem aqui:

https://airlink.ubnt.com/

Acho pouco 23dbi para essa distância. Se está indo para o AF5X, imagino que precise de banda. Colocaria pelo menos 30dbi de ganho.

----------


## nuneseverton

Gostaria de alcançar uns 250 ou 200Mbps, pois, vamos colocar CFTV, dados e telefonia nesse enlace... vou dá uma olhada nessa ferramenta.

Muito obrigado!!!

----------


## dalexandre

Utiliza Antena de 30 fechada "com Radome e Shield" da ALCom ou ubnt e radome da Azlink, sem esquecer de fazer uma boa analise spectral, altura com boa elevação, potencia do radio na medida e seja feliz.

----------


## nuneseverton

Ok dalexandre, acho que vamos acabar investindo nisso mesmo, airFiberX AF-5X com antena AF-5G30-S45 e Radome Shield ISO-BEAM-620.

Ainda vai demorar um pouco para instalarmos mas logo que tivermos os resultados vou postar aqui.

Obrigado a todos.

----------


## dalexandre

:Top:

----------


## nuneseverton

Bom dia a todos,

Só pra dá o feedback...

Fechei enlace com airFiberX AF-5X, antena AF-5G23-S45, distância 3Km. 

Vou postar os resultados logo mais no Tópico "Rocket Prism 5AC G2 x airFiberX AF-5X quem é melhor?"


Obrigado.
Everton Nunes.

----------


## fhayashi

Quanto ficou de sinal nessa distância com a antena de 23db?

----------


## nuneseverton

Caro @*fhayashi*,

Eu ia colocar as informações no outro tópico que falei anteriormente mas como você ta perguntando aqui, vamos que vamos por aqui mesmo...

Fechamos enlace com airFiberX AF-5X, antena AF-5G23-S45, distância 3Km.

Região com bastante casas, visada está limpa, mas as antenas não ficaram muito altas. É pq estou sem o Link Planner, se não eu printava aquela tela que mostra o link com a topografia e tudo... enfim... 

Não obtivemos o resultado esperado... esperávamos conseguir atingir um throughput bem maior tendo em vista que o datasheet do rádio promete 500Mbps, mas claro, podemos estar pecando em algum detalhe da configuração ou alinhamento...

O sinal ficou em -52 / -51 dBm. Dá uma olhada nos prints anexo e me diz ae o que pode estar errado...

Em um dos prints tem um resultado de throughput feito com Iperf...


Obrigado pela atenção!

Everton Nunes.

----------


## fhayashi

Pelo que vi no datasheet, para modular em 8x vc precisaria reduzir a potência do rádio para -19db ou -20db. No datasheet ele nem diz quanto teria de ser para modular em x10. Ele está em x6 porque você configurou assim ou foi o máximo que ele atingiu, pelo menos de sinal, parece que tem sobra ainda.

Outra coisa, dependendo de quanto precisa passar, vale a pena aumentar a largura do canal.

----------


## nuneseverton

Caro @*fhayashi*,

Se deixamos a modulação em automático fica alternando entre as mais baixas, 1x, 1¹/²...

Então fizemos o seguinte: começamos a setar pela modulação mais baixa e testando com Iperf, e fomos subindo a modulação e testando o throughput com o Iperf, o melhor resultado foi com a modulação em 6x conforme print enviado anteriormente. Em 8x comunicação ficou péssima, em 10x perco totalmente a comunicação entre os rádios, confesso que não baixei a potência pra vê as possibilidades de 8x e 10x, pode ser o caso...

A largura de canal que ficou melhor foi 20MHz, acho que tem a vê com altura das antenas que não estão muito altas, de um lado está numa torre de 10 metros sobre um prédio de 4 andares, que dá + ou - um total de 22 metros de altura. No outro lado está também numa torre de 10 metros que fica sobre um prédio de 2 andares, que dá + ou - uns 16 metros em relação ao solo. Como disse antes, é uma área residencial, razoavelmente plana com poucos prédios mas a visada é limpa.

Podemos testar depois baixando a potência pra tentar modulação de 8x... mas vai demorar um pouco... e aí volto a informar os resultados... valeu !


Muito obrigado pela atenção. 
Everton Nunes.

----------


## fhayashi

Bacana,

só estou curioso pelo resultado. Se tiver um resultado satisfatório, é um equipamento com custo bem interessante para o que promete.

----------


## nuneseverton

Bom dia a todos,

Caro @*fhayashi*,

Você tinha falado: "...para modular em 8x vc precisaria reduzir a potência do rádio para -19db ou -20db..."

Não deu certo!

O melhor que conseguimos foi o que passamos anteriormente, modulação em 6x, throughput médio de 40 à 50 Mbps de dowload e upload.

Vamos deixar assim mesmo.. o enlace vai entrar em operação..

Muito obrigado pela atenção!


Everton Nunes.

----------


## nuneseverton

Boa tarde a todos,

Caro @*fhayashi*, fechamos aqui um outro enlace de aproximadamente 7,5 Km, com rádio AirFiber AF-5X e antena AF-5G30-S45.
Conseguimos uma boa largura de banda após realizar uma "simples" mudança na configuração.
Eu estava configurando os rádios com a opção "TDD Split Frequency Mode" habilitado, esta opção permite definirmos frequências diferentes entre o Tx e Rx, mas percebi que utilizando esta opção o "Channel Bandwidth" fica limitado em 20MHz.
Então desabilitei o "TDD Split Frequency Mode" e foi aí que consegui colocar o enlace em 50MHz.
Sei que ainda dá pra melhorar o alinhamento mas mesmo assim já ficou uma maravilha!

Segue print.

Valeu!

----------


## fhayashi

Opa, começa a ficar bem mais interessante. Mesmo assim, eu acreditava que em 50mhz de largura esse rádio passasse mais banda. Mas se está estável é ótimo.

----------


## nuneseverton

Bom dia a todos,

Caro @*fhayashi*, fechamos mais um enlace de aproximadamente 560 metros, agora com rádio AirFiber AF-5X e antena AF-5G23-S45.

Segue print anexo.

Estou achando que a potência está muito alta devido a curta distância...
É isso mesmo ?...

Valeu!

----------

